

Google Ventures Leads $130M Round For Medical Software Company Flatiron Health - brandonb
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/07/google-ventures-leads-130m-round-for-big-data-medical-software-company-flatiron-health/

======
dekhn
This is a solid investment. I've been studing cancer informatics and health
care for a long time, and there are some deeply imbedded inefficiencies in the
area, which I suspect won't ever be addressed by the incumbents (companies
like EPIC which sell EHR tech to hospitals, but actively make it hard to move
data between health care providers).

i think it's interesting part of the investment will be used to acquire an EHR
company. That's strategic.

------
hrq
Wow! How about that? Congrats guys - what a time to make a difference in
cancer.

------
dopamean
Congrats to Zach and Nat. This is awesome.

~~~
lgas
Indeed. Congrats guys!

